# CSS is making me ill



## OnePostWonder (Apr 7, 2012)

I just don't understand why CSS acts super picky.  If you use w3schools "Try-it" editor, it's so hit and miss when it is and isn't going to work.  Right now I'm focusing on links (a:link, visited, hover, active) and I'm unable to get it all to behave correctly.  I know Firefox disabled this functionality because of a history leak, but that was 2 years ago (and my layout.css.visited_links_enabled is set to "True").

Here is the "Try-it" editor:

http://www.w3schools.com/css/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_link

If I copy and paste the color code from *a:hover*, it doesn't change.

As always, thanks in advance.

P.S. I'm using Firefox 11.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2012)

maybe because the link is "visited" ?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess using colors wasn't a great example.  The one that's giving me problems "text-decoration: none".  Wouldn't setting *a:visited* as such cause the link to default back to the set *a:link* color?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 8, 2012)

This what I have in the external style sheet:

*a:link {
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
text-decoration: none
}
a:active {
text-decoration: none;
}*

If I clear history, the text to defaults to the usual blue.  However, once I visit the links, the link colors change to the usual purple.  I'd like for them to not change at all.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2012)

that's not decoration, that's color


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 8, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's not decoration, that's color



Okay...so what should I do then?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I looked around a bit more and I guess there is no way to keep visited links from changing color unless they are set to the unvisited link's color.  In other words;

*a:link {
color: red;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
color: red;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
text-decoration: none
}
a:active {
text-decoration: none;
}*

Though I'm pretty certain this is the case, I'd like to get a confirmation from one of the knowledgeable web designers around here (whomever that may be).

Thanks.


----------

